# Looking for DTG contract printer for Darks in San Francisco Bay Area



## Accurate (Oct 7, 2008)

Any advice for locating a contract DTG who can print on darks in the San Francisco Bay Area or outskirts. We have a complex almost Neon blue print to pull off.
Thanks.


----------



## merchmonster (Apr 6, 2015)

If you still need a DTG Printer in the Bay Area contact us! We offer all of that service.

Merch Monster Screen Printing Embroidery & DTG Direct To Garment Oakland + San Francisco Bay Area


----------



## clearmountain (Sep 26, 2017)

Did you find a printer and if so, how much did you pay?



Accurate said:


> Any advice for locating a contract DTG who can print on darks in the San Francisco Bay Area or outskirts. We have a complex almost Neon blue print to pull off.
> Thanks.


----------



## clearmountain (Sep 26, 2017)

I can! Let me know if you still need prints in the Bay area.


----------

